# 62 Typhoon question



## 66Dragster3. (Jun 14, 2019)

We’re all 1962 typhoons straight bar?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 14, 2019)

Yes
https://bikehistory.org/catalogs/1962.html


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 14, 2019)

Short answer is "YES"... There are other/older discussions of this here on theCABE; use your search engine (upper right corner, + advanced) to locate some of them. Welcome to theCABE!  

GO HERE: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1961-schwinn-skipper-value.32372/#post-578749


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 14, 2019)

66Dragster3. said:


> We’re all 1962 typhoons straight bar?




The 62 Typhoon was a twin straight bar, not to be confused with an actual straight bar. The first built 1963 model year Typhoons would have a November or December 1962 serial number so you may come across a Cantilever Typhoon with a late 62 serial number.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 14, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> The 62 Tornado was a twin straight bar, not to be confused with an actual straight bar. The first built 1963 model year Tornados would have a November or December 1962 serial number so you may come across a Cantilever Tornado with a late 62 serial number.



I think he meant Typhoon


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 14, 2019)

Yes on the original question but as GTs58 wrote, the early 63s would probably have the cantilever style frame. I dont know. Schwinn did use the double straight bar frame for other middleweight models in ‘61. I’ve seen ‘61 Tornados,Skippers and Flying Stars with that frame. A member here.has examples and  posted pics of his Skippers and Tornados. The ones I saw in person were summer or later ‘61. I have 2 ‘62 Typhoons both are from ‘62. I seem to remember the Typhoon  being a very late ‘61 or January ‘62 introduction. Whats your serial number?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 14, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> I think he meant Typhoon




Yep, brain fart. I always get those two model names mixed up. Fix'd


----------



## 66Dragster3. (Jun 17, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> The 62 Typhoon was a twin straight bar, not to be confused with an actual straight bar. The first built 1963 model year Typhoons would have a November or December 1962 serial number so you may come across a Cantilever Typhoon with a late 62 serial number.



Thanks so much


----------



## Double straightup (Jun 25, 2019)

Ya i def got a thing for the 62s..i buy the cantilever typhoons for parts for these continuous frames


----------



## biggermustache (Sep 27, 2019)

So was this a one year only frame? I just picked this one up yesterday and haven't even aired up the tires. It looks pretty clean, but the seat and tires are newer.


----------



## Double straightup (Sep 27, 2019)

biggermustache said:


> View attachment 1070039View attachment 1070039
> So was this a one year only frame? I just picked this one up yesterday and haven't even aired up the tires. It looks pretty clean, but the seat and tires are newer.



Ya its a 62 only frame with welded kickstand..very clean bike.nice find


----------



## Double straightup (Sep 28, 2019)

61 skipper and tornado and 62 typhoon all kickin back with kickbacks


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Sep 28, 2019)

VERY nice!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 28, 2019)

In mid '61 they changed the frame to the later style, which was the '62 Typhoon frame also.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 28, 2019)

........................


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 28, 2019)

Adamtinkerer said:


> In mid '61 they changed the frame to the later style, which was the '62 Typhoon frame also.




Do you happen to know when that happened or what serial number stamping dates these had?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 28, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Do you happen to know when that happened or what serial number stamping dates these had?



I don't think anyone's figured that out yet. But there are examples of '61 Tornados, Skippers, and possibly Flying Stars with both frame styles.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 28, 2019)

66Dragster3. said:


> We’re all 1962 typhoons straight bar?



No. Some were  cantilever frames. I have an early 63 and have seen some like the one that you have. Nice bike. Have to ask is bike for sale? I've been trying to find one. Thanks. Razin.


----------

